# Chillin'



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 19, 2017)

Just sitting in a treestand hopefully waiting for some hogs to come in. Even if I don't see any, it's great just being out with my best friend/brother and God son.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 19, 2017)

Good luck!!!


----------



## The100road (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice! Good luck.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 19, 2017)

Not a thing all day! Other two saw a bunch of turkeys and that was it (season not in). We'll try again tomorrow and then head home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 19, 2017)

You actually have hogs that come out during day time up there?? 

The damn things only know 10 pm to 4 am down here! Suffice to say it is bad enough that FWC allows hunting hogs on private property - 24/7/365 - with guns, archery equipment, spears, knives, dogs, lights, night vision, thermal, traps... about the only thing they don't name in the rules is heat seeking missiles!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 19, 2017)

Did you have a camera set up to see if they show during the day? Maybe a round about time they mozy in...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 20, 2017)

They sometimes come in the day here. I just came down and brought rifles for them to use on deer. I've shot enough deer this year at home so I bought a regular license just in case I saw a hog. So far nothing for me. The others have only seen turkey and they don't have a fall season on them here. That's crazy to me!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 20, 2017)

This is a lot different hunting than in the mountains of Virginia!!! Dang swamps. Have to give credit to anyone that hunts in/around swamps, it's hard hunting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 20, 2017)

I did find a cool Cypress ball (looked like a burl though) that I was gonna bring out of the swamp yesterday. But when I rolled it over it was half rotten. Saw some wood that I would love to take back to Virginia with me though!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 20, 2017)

I did find a cool Cypress ball (looked like a burl though) that I was gonna bring out of the swamp yesterday. But when I rolled it over it was half rotten. Saw some wood that I would love to take back to Virginia with me though!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 20, 2017)

Great you can get out, but it doesn't sound like you are in Virginia. Chuck


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 20, 2017)

Nope not in Virginia, swamps of South Carolina


----------

